
Companies (Google) Don’t Exist to Help Consumers - showngo
http://brooksreview.net/2010/08/companies-google-dont-exist-to-help-consumers/
======
run4yourlives
_One thing that people seem to be forgetting with this whole Google-Verizon
net neutrality cluster is that companies are here to make money – not to help
consumer_

Helping a consumer is the number one most effective way to make money.

In that sense, companies that don't exist to help consumers are usually
replaced by those that do. This is the business cycle.

